# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno agricola de 5.0 has ubicado en el sector peñico-huaura

## jesa

SE VENDE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA. 
EXTENSIÓN DE 5 HAS BAJO RIEGO, IDEAL PARA PLANTACIONES DE FRUTALES Y PANLLEVAR. SU UBICACION ES EN EL SECTOR PEÑICO-HUAURA.
MAYOR INFORMACIÓN AL RPC 993522958 - Telf. 017317828 
CUENTA CON EXCELENTE CLIMA Y BUEN CALIDAD DE SUELO.  Temas similares: TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS Venta de terreno agricola de 2.3 has en huaura-vegueta con sembrio de vid Terreno agricola de 12 has en el sector la tablada - santa maria - huaura Terreno agricola en cañete Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------


## jesa

El precio del terreno es de s/. 22,000.00/ha.

----------

